# Bag got a hole in it what now



## skorepeo (Jan 26, 2017)

I was doing a sous vide brisket over the last 30 hours this morning when I woke up I realized that the bag had apparently gotten a small hole in it. I don't know if the meat is ruined. Anybody have any suggestions


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2017)

Re bag it & put it back in.

Al


----------

